# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  List of best places to visit in world ?

## nencibrown

There are so many best places to visit which is most popular such as USA, Paris, Bang Kong, Hong Kong, New York, London and Scotland. These all places are my favourite destination for travelling.

----------


## mikehussy

get a map and put it on your wall. each time you hear something really interesting about a place and want  to go there, or have always wanted to visit, put a dot or pin in that place on the map.

----------


## smokdarecki

Amsterdam really rocks and
I love Oceania small islands.... :Big Grin:

----------


## riverrider

Here are some best places in world from my end:

1. Tibet 
2. Varanasi 
3. Alaska 
4. Rome
5. The Amazon
6. Hawaii
7. Sydney
8. Tokyo

----------


## sophiewilson

My favorite's are Rome, Paris, Hawaii, Sydney and Thailand.  :Smile:

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

I have seen so many places in the world and there are so many best and beautiful places that people must have to visit at least once. According to me Great Salt Lake, Santorini in Greece, he Pyramids and the Sphinx in Egypt, whole Italy, New York, Paris, Singapore, Loch Ness, Spain, Iceland, Bimini,  The Golden Pavilion and Pyramids of the Sun and Moon and so many other places are best in the world.

----------


## Warrenrogers

There are so many best places for the visit in the world. here some of the best place for visit are  Paris, Bang Kong, Hong Kong, New York,Dubai,Malaysia,Thailand,Switzerland etc.

----------


## rommalassy

Best places in the world are 
London
Manchester
Heathrow
Dubai
India
etc

----------


## ryanhollmans

There are several beautiful places available in whole world for visiting purpose such as New York, Thailand, Dubai, Malaysia, Singapore, Switzerland and many more. People should visit various place for having a memorable travel experience.

----------


## sunilmishra

hawaii - same reason as u
maldives - very relaxing
cannes - great shopping
austrailia - beach
switzerland - the alps
prague - people say its nice
madagascar - i like the movie hehe

----------


## mathew999john

I like to spend my vacations in Thailand.

----------


## antony

These are top ten places to must visit in the World:
1-Pyramids of Giza for the myth around the construction
2-New York City for the experience of this city that never sleep
3-Jerusalemfor The christ history
4-Santorini: (Island from Greece) to relax on a beach
5-Bora Bora to see what's like to be in paradise
6-The Vatican for the arts pieces everywhere
7-The Taj Mahal: in India well it's a classic
8-Uluru: Also known as Ayers Rock in Australia Its sounds fun!
9-The Great wall of China because it's huge and fascinating
10-The Grand Cayon Should be magic

----------


## johan

Asia is the biggest continent in the entire earth. Most of the Asian countries are famous for their rich culture heritage and also some of the world's most famous recreational spots. such as..
1. Taj Mahal, Agra
2. Bali
3. Lombok
4. phuket
5. The Great Wall of China

----------


## ryanhollmans

Travelling is a passion for many people and also there are many popular travelling destination around the world where they can go and enjoy.Also many travelling companies as well as agencies in the market which provides their best services for all.

----------


## aronsmiths

Thanks for sharing this many great places to visit in world. I have read the whole post and found it really informative. Actually, I am also planning to visit to some foreign countries with few of my friends and I am sure this would be of great help.

----------


## JordenMark

My favorite's are India, Tibet, Nepal, Peru, Australia, and Switzerland.

----------


## peterlee

Choosing a vacation destinations entirely on individual tastes. If want to shop then your destination would be somewhere you'll be able to find large no. of shopping malls (like Singapore) and luckily sale offers of your choice. But if you are a nature lover then you would like to go someplace where you can find beauty of nature to relish. This world is a unique of everything and you have to decide what you want to see, and then make a list of your favourite destinations.

----------


## atlasequipments

I Most like places which are.

Switzerland
Scotland
London
Paris

----------


## rajnish

India, Singapore, Switzerland and Maldives are also good places in the world,famous fro its adventures locations.

----------


## lesliystewart

As we all know that there are lots of and fantastic tourist destination in the whole world. But Its depend on the person that which type of places they like to visit with family or friends. Here I get such best option for travelling in the whole world. But I think many travel agencies also provide lots of details about the wonderful place for travel.

----------


## robert

I think you can visit india..because the place is such beautiful...most of the places in india are superb...!!

----------


## travelinstyle

I'd love to visit Serengeti in Africa. I love nature, animals and learn more about them. I also love to take photos and hoping to visit Serengeti someday! <3

----------


## ajmrer07

i always prefer sydney and india....

----------


## Wheives

India is the best.

----------


## RebeccaWright

My favorite place for traveling is Paris

----------


## Nehal121

*Most Beautiful Places*


Lake District, England, United Kingdom
Batu Cave, Selangor, Malaysia
Huacachina, Ica, Peru
Sutherland Falls, Southwest New Zealand
Tigers Nest Monastery, Paro Valley, Bhutan
Tasiilaq, East Greenland
Lofoten, Norway

----------


## wesleyjones

Visit Mexico beaches, best beaches in the world. I love Sayulita beach.

----------


## Ameliajhonson

People travel for different reasons. Some travel for work, others for fun and others to get mental peace. I love to visit Egypt, London, and Galapagos islands. You will find a collection of 13 huge volcanic islands and countless smaller islands. Recently I had visited Galapagos island with Tip Top Travel.

----------


## elliewindler

choosing the perfect place to vacation can present a challenge.

List of Top places in world

- Rome
- Tahiti
- Bora Bora
- Phuket
- Dubai
- Amsterdam

----------


## Grace

I absolutely loved Sri Lanka! So many temples, elephants running free in the wild, it was a very unusual experience! The ocean is amazing too!

----------


## Ameliajhonson

Visiting Iceland has its own charm. People usually head towards places that are more conventional. However, if you strategically plan an itinerary for exploring this beautiful Nordic country surrounded by North Atlantic Ocean, it will be a lifetime experience. I had visited Iceland which is an amazing place to see like Northern lights, waterfalls and volcanoes.

----------


## SuperswagMax

Thank you very much for your answer, it was quite helpful for me. I am sure that I will apply your advice in the future, so thank you very much for helping me

----------

